# Clipping versus Natural Coat



## Crabtree Farm (May 22, 2008)

Does anyone have suggestions on whether it is better to clip or show natural in the show ring. I have a modern pleasure that I have been working hard to get her into a natural show coat. She is very slicked down, but I still have some more work to do with her. I currently have her blanketed and under lights and daily hand strip her. I have my sights set on color class and want to keep her more natural than scalped by clippers, does anyone have any suggestions? I've previously won the AMHR color class, but the Shetland hair is new to me and I want an even more richer color than she previously has. I know I will have to do some clipping, but I don't want the entire body stripped of color. She is a very dark black bay with dapples. She is on an excellent worming regimine and feeding program, but should I keep up with my hand stripping or just buzz her.


----------



## txminipinto (May 22, 2008)

It depends on the horse, but you'll find that many do clip. I'm comfortable clipping 3-5 times a year and usually 2 weeks before Congress to allow color to come back in.


----------



## Leeana (May 22, 2008)

I clip, just days before the show. By the time they get to the show, pepi and show sheen on, that shine is back and should be there.

I clipped about a week and half before congress last year and imo, he was a bit to "hairy" by congress time. I clip no more then a week out.

I clip all of our horses, you do not have to and i know of many who do not always body clip, but i think for the most part the horses present better clipped.

I have this spray, i bought it t Rural King last year at Congress, you apply it 24 hours before you bath the horse pre show, its kind of oily but conditions and add shines and brightens color, i'll have to find the can. But i use that before i give the hores their pre show bath and it brings out the color a bit more.


----------



## muffntuf (May 22, 2008)

Leeana if you figure out what you used I would be interested in know what it was.

Thanks!


----------



## kaykay (May 22, 2008)

we never body clipped patches as she never needed it. we just did her head, ears and legs. I would try clipping her head to see if the body color still matches. Patches sheds out so tight that there is no reason to body clip her. I just wish they were all like that LOL


----------



## Leeana (May 22, 2008)

Okay found it --

Its called *Sullivans Revive Skin & Hair Conditioner* (Its a spray/leave on conditioner, not a bath conditioner, if that makes sense)

Says on the back ..

_A great product to promote healthy and beautiful hair coats. Restores natural oils and nutrients into the skin and hair. Brings life and vigor to dull, dry, laking hair. Great for use at home to norish the hair and resore natural brilliant shiny coats._

I bought it at the Rural King, just down the road from Gordyville Arena last year so if anyone is ever around gordyville, take a look around RK and you should find it




. I think its for horses and cattle. Smells like candy apples



.

www.Sullivansupply.com

I give it two


----------



## Crabtree Farm (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I'll attempt to clip her now and see what comes back. I don't want to give up all the work I have been doing to screw her up, but luckily I have time before congress if anything goes wrong. Thanks to everyone who answered. I'll see about getting that product to try.

By the way, what number do you clip with. Any suggestions of either a 10 or a 7F on the body?

Thanks,

Tina


----------



## txminipinto (May 23, 2008)

I do bodies with a 10.


----------



## Leeana (May 23, 2008)

I do bodys with a #15



.


----------



## kaykay (May 23, 2008)

I do pintos with a 10 and solid colored (as long as they are not palomino) with a 15


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (May 23, 2008)

We clip our pinto's with a ten and different blades on the head, doing some blending. The razoring I think is still allowed until 2009 season, I think, not 100% sure. Can anybody confirm the decision as of the 2008 season about allowing razoring yet? Thanks !


----------



## kaykay (May 23, 2008)

The razoring rule goes into effect 01-09. No razoring above the nostrils. But really you wont find that many razored ponies unless its someone who didnt know that most dont razor their ponies. This rule was put in to stop it before it got so extreme like the miniatures.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (May 23, 2008)

Thanks Kay....can't wait to see you at Area II at Ashland.....





We will have our two Classics...Story and Rosie, and three miniatures....Midnight, Chaps, and our leopard appaloosa named Diva there


----------



## kaykay (May 23, 2008)

I cant wait to see you guys!! Especially Story as you know Im kinda fond of him



Jet will be there along with our two fillies. Woohoooo show season is starting!!!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (May 23, 2008)

Midnight is from Getitia's farm also but we are showing her as a miniature even though she is shetland, she is solid black and super refined, this will be the first 2008 show for Story, Rosie and Midnight, sure wish there was pony shows in Pa, so we just have to come to Ohio !

Looking forward in seeing everyone, bring your camera and hopefully we both won't get soaked like Worlds..yuck!


----------



## txminipinto (May 23, 2008)

Coventry Lane Farm said:


> Midnight is from Getitia's farm also but we are showing her as a miniature even though she is shetland, she is solid black and super refined, this will be the first 2008 show for Story, Rosie and Midnight, sure wish there was pony shows in Pa, so we just have to come to Ohio !
> 
> Looking forward in seeing everyone, bring your camera and hopefully we both won't get soaked like Worlds..yuck!



WooHOO!!!!



Kay give Rosie a kiss on the nose for me! Can't wait to see pictures of her growing up! And Pam - NO RAZORING






I'll be thinking of ya'll!


----------



## kaykay (May 23, 2008)

Ill be happy to give kisses!! oh my our two girls will be showing against each other LOL. Tease is a Lee daughter out of a mare I bought from Getitia bred. We will have so much fun! And NO RAIN PLEASEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## txminipinto (May 23, 2008)

kaykay said:


> Ill be happy to give kisses!! oh my our two girls will be showing against each other LOL. Tease is a Lee daughter out of a mare I bought from Getitia bred. We will have so much fun! And NO RAIN PLEASEEEEEEEEEE


So, Tease and Rosie are cousins.



Rosie is by Graham's Chief Lobo, a full brother to King Lee!

Miss my girl! Can't wait to see her! (hint, Pam, I want pictures!!)


----------



## kaykay (May 23, 2008)

Ill get pics for sure Carin! This will be like a family reunion!! Im hoping promise will be in the under division so my two girls dont show against each other. Im so bad at measuring Im just not sure.


----------



## txminipinto (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, I get pictures!



(is there any doubt I love my foals and track their every movement?)

I can promise you that Rosie is DEFINATELY under! WAAAYYYY under!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (May 24, 2008)

I'll get pictures of Rosie at Ashland when she is all primped up for you Carin, and she is going to stay WAY under for sure, but she sure has taken a growin' spert this spring, I think she will be a blue roan also Carin, you can let me know what your think when you see her pictures. Between Kay and myself, we surely can get some good shots of the kids....and I will call you from there also about her placings at Ashland and Worlds..and see you at Congress. The only pony that we razor alittle is Story, not Rosie, don't like pink pinto's.


----------



## disneyhorse (May 25, 2008)

I was discussing this with someone... do they even HAVE a "Modern Color Class"???

Andrea


----------



## txminipinto (May 27, 2008)

Coventry Lane Farm said:


> I'll get pictures of Rosie at Ashland when she is all primped up for you Carin, and she is going to stay WAY under for sure, but she sure has taken a growin' spert this spring, I think she will be a blue roan also Carin, you can let me know what your think when you see her pictures. Between Kay and myself, we surely can get some good shots of the kids....and I will call you from there also about her placings at Ashland and Worlds..and see you at Congress. The only pony that we razor alittle is Story, not Rosie, don't like pink pinto's.



Oh, Pam, I can't wait to see pics! She's got to be a blue roan as that's the only explanation of her color that I can come up with. So unique and totally unexpected!






Andrea, you know, I was thinking the same thing. I don't think there is a Modern Color class. Yup, just checked. There isn't a color class for the moderns. Just Classic.


----------



## kaykay (May 27, 2008)

I hated not having color class when we showed patches but I always assumed it was because most Moderns are solid bay or solid black. But wish they would put one in for Modern pleasure!


----------

